# Hackberry Rod & Gun - Solid Trout 7/20/2016



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Great day on the water today with catches running from some very solid speckled trout up to 6 pounds. Captain Jimmy Deasonâ€™s crew caught and released 2 or 3 more over 27 inches. Live mullet was the bait of choice for the bigger ones. Captain Bobby Stansel had a solid catch of big redfish and 3 or 4 other boats had limits of trout. Call 888.762.3391 and we will hook you up. Click here and look at all of the catches from today. http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/staticpages/index.php/new_gallery :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------

